# Which Ferry Company



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi All

With our impending European tour appearing on the horizon, which ferry company comes out on top as the cheapest way to get to France ? and is it cheaper to book a one way trip or a return one, problem being we dont know when we are returning ( will be at least 12 month trip )

Cheers

DJ & Jan
 ...


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

I have always found DFDS (Norfolk Line as was) Dover - Dunkerque to be very good. For the past two years have paid less than £70 return. In your situation I would look at booking a single crossing out and then book online a few days prior for the return crossing.

I don't know whether you can buy an open ended return ticket, it is obviously going to be more expensive than a straight return. A phone enquiry to DFDS or either of the two clubs might answer this question.

JohnW


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Sea France were always our top choice. Cleaner, quicker and cheaper than P.O

Now use tunnel Free.


You cann always book a one way out ticket and return ticket nearer to your return.

You are not penalised on price.
Dave p


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Sea France were always our top choice. Cleaner, quicker and cheaper than P.O
> 
> Now use tunnel Free.
> 
> ...


You cannot do that "free" with Eurotunnel as you cannot book a crossing starting from Calais with Tesco vouchers.

With Tesco you either have to book either a return, or just an outward crossing and pay full whack to come back.

At least that's what the T&C's say,


----------



## McGeemobile (Jun 10, 2010)

I compared prices on Saturday and for a one way trip on 22nd July DFDS and P&O were giving the same price for simlar times.
On ferries it seems that booking separate outward and home journeys is no more expensive than booking a return. 
When I actually made the booking on Sunday both Eurotunnel and P&O had increased the price of the journey substantially so I booked with DFDS.


----------



## FoweyBoy (Dec 7, 2006)

Cheapest I found recently was DFDS Dover Dunkirk 3 Sept 1000h, return 5 Oct 1201h for £58 with Caravan Club. £20 cheaper than booking direct with DFDS. Camping & Caravan Club don't do DFDS Dunkirk for some strange reason.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I would not worry, in the scheme of a one year trip it will not add exorbitantly to your cost

We never book a return as we do not know when we will return. I find one day I just want to go home. We pencil in a 8week trip and in theory it could last 9 or 10 weeks In practise it usually lasts 6-7 before I get homesick

As long as the ferry is the following day ie any time after midnight the price is reasonable 

It does mean we only book one way ,free with Tesco or very cheap with codes, this year 2 outward trips at £24 each so the return is more expensive but to me the freedom to come home when we want to is worth it

Also having a dog P & O is cheaper on the return trip --or was

Aldra


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi

Can someone explain these Tesco vouchers please ????

cheers

DJ


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

You shop at or use a Tesco credit card for all your purchases. (At Tesco and elsewhere)

When you have spent about 5K you will have enough vouchers to buy a return channel crossing fro your MH. But you MUST book a return crossing (and 5K is a lot of money)


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Cheers Mrplodd

Indeed it is...and I am an Asda man lol

Been looking at Portsmouth to Santander or Bilbao, and taking into consideration ferry, fuel, tolls, campsites etc driving, sailing seems the better option late Oct or early Nov prices are between £354 - £369

Think this is the option we will take as it isn't much more than what it would cost to drive plus the weather on the roads at that time of year wont be too good. Being on the open seas wont bother me as I was in the Royal Navy over 6 years :lol: 

DJ


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

You don't need to book a return with Tesco Vouchers. One way is fine so long as it starts in Folkstone. We did this in May/June - out by the tunnel back by Zeebrugge / Hull.

Sue


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

What I would like to know is....

I went on Brittany Ferries website and priced up sailing from Portsmouth to Bilbao in early November in an en suite outside cabin plus motorhome = £364, I then used the C C website to price up the same trip and same date..came up at £395 thought they were supposed to be cheaper !!!!! I think I know who I will be booking with !!!!

DJ


----------



## Curtisden (Mar 23, 2009)

*Ferries*

""
When I actually made the booking on Sunday both Eurotunnel and P&O had increased the price of the journey substantially so I booked with DFDS.""

The reason that the price e had risen may be down to not deleting your cookies on the computer before returning to their web site.
Ferry co's are renown for lifting on a return to encourage you to buy now!
Peter


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*discount*



DJMotorhomer said:


> Cheers Mrplodd
> 
> Indeed it is...and I am an Asda man lol
> 
> ...


I can let you have my Discount code for Brittany Ferries if you like?

Send me a PM.

I use P&O Dover-Calais if I pay but usually go out via Eurotunnel and in with P&O Zebrugge to Hull as we live in the NW.

TM


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

PM sent

Cheers TM you are a star

DJ


----------

